# My new crypt Idea



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am hoping to build a new crypt to replace the old one. I might have shown this before but I wanted to get some ideas. Anyway, I bought a motor from a member here and I wanted to place it in the head of the crypt. Any suggestions. Maybe you have a better idea to do it than I. The top part will spin around, just to give you an idea.

Here is the photo.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could use a scrim over the entrance to make your ghost appear/disappear.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Now the very very top or the entire roof line rotating?
Or .. Both in opposite directions?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

scream1973 said:


> Now the very very top or the entire roof line rotating?
> Or .. Both in opposite directions?


I am thinking just the middle piece. It will be like a wagon wheel with spikes. The piece will be the only part that will be spinning. I might even put chains on it as well. I am just trying to figure the best way to build it without it being too top heavy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, you could make the middle piece free floating, route a groove on the underside of the spinner and the top of the stationary piece below it, and place rubber balls in between the grooves, so it essentially becomes a giant lazy susan. That way the weight is taken off the motor, the balls act like ball bearings and make a smoother turn.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well, you could make the middle piece free floating, route a groove on the underside of the spinner and the top of the stationary piece below it, and place rubber balls in between the grooves, so it essentially becomes a giant lazy susan. That way the weight is taken off the motor, the balls act like ball bearings and make a smoother turn.


Would it be easier to make it a foam piece. Do you have picture of the rubber ball idea?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

What material are you planing to make the top out of ? Foam or something with some more to it ?

Sickies idea sounds like it would work.. The other potential i was thinking was something like a gear where the motor is off center and drives a gear that transfers power to another gear at teh centre increasing the torque.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

scream1973 said:


> What material are you planing to make the top out of ? Foam or something with some more to it ?
> 
> Sickies idea sounds like it would work.. The other potential i was thinking was something like a gear where the motor is off center and drives a gear that transfers power to another gear at teh centre increasing the torque.


Lord Oh mighty, tell it on the mountain! Do you have a picture to help a buanter out? LOL(baunter is like brother but more like Haunter. LOL)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Foam would definitely be easier, but not more durable for winds, etc. that large.

No pic, but imagine a turntable with a ring routed out in the middle of it. There's a routed out ring in a stationary base. The balls are sandwiched between to act as bearings.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

scream1973 said:


> What material are you planing to make the top out of ? Foam or something with some more to it ?
> 
> Sickies idea sounds like it would work.. The other potential i was thinking was something like a gear where the motor is off center and drives a gear that transfers power to another gear at teh centre increasing the torque.


That sounds as if it would work as well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, that top part is going to be more of a pain then I thought. Going to have to think about it. Not sure how I want to do this yet. You are right the foam would have issue with the wind. Need something lite and durable and a mechanical Eng.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OK, I found a picture of how a water mill works. Same concept. Not sure if I will have room for the ghost though. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now that would be novel. A water powered haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. Just think of it as a larger version of the haunted fountain.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hahaha.. I can draw something tonite to show what i was thinking but kinda along the same lines.. Through gearing you can increase the torque alot that your motor outputs.. 
Maybe a lightweight fiberglass dome..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The dome scares me too. Thanks scream!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The rubber ball bearing idea sounds good in theory but I have some reservations about it in practice. The little balls in an actual bearing are smooth steel, and packed with oil or grease because they do touch up against each other. Rubber balls would have far too much friction and I think would tend to bind up the works when several of them touch. If you have a woodworkers store look into buying an actual steel lazy suzan assembly or better yet salvage one from something (probably be cheaper).

Making large gears adds some complexity definitely... they'd have to mesh just right for the duration of the night because if they locked up your mechanism could self destruct. . I would look into maybe having your motor attached to a rubber wheel that just used friction on the big disc... would probably work well if there was another free-spinning wheel mounted on the other side of the disc to keep enough pressure there to ensure that the motor wheel can spin the disc. If you're worried about the foam being indented or not being strong enough in wind, maybe glue some stiff foamcore or hardboard on both faces of the disc. That sandwich design would be a heckuva lot stronger.

What was your source of this design? Did you just think it out of the blue? A crypt with a rotating spiked disc around the top is something I've never seen before but would look way cool. It looks like something from a video game with evil wizards or orcs in it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good point about the balls, Rev. Maybe wood balls...


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

How about roller bearing used in wood working see them here: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5328&filter=roller balls


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you.

Actually you are correct. The concept is from a few crypts that I have seen on the web. The wheel effect I got from "The Slaughterhouse" from the game Warcraft. The crypts were then combined with the slaughterhouse wheel. The Undead characters in the game are awesome and when I saw the building I thought it would be a cool concept. Originally two years ago, I was just going to make something more similar to the Slaughterhouse, but then I wouldn't be able to put a ghost inside. At that time the concept was more gridding bones or something to that effect; that was the main concept behind the wheel turning; giving it purpose. I was going to put an operator in the middle of the structure, but I just didn't like the concept. So it got changed for the 5th time.

I was thinking, maybe this is what you were saying. Picture below. Is just have the wheel part and then the motor underneath. It is simple and direct.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Bingo! That's exactly what I was suggesting. Simple. And another small wheel above sort of gently pinching the big wheel between them would keep the big wheel stable so it wouldn't loosen at its axis and cause skidding at the drive wheel.

Warcraft was the first thing I thought of when I saw your sketch. I've never played WoW but I played the original and the second one... orcs seem to put spikes on pretty much everything they make. Very spikey culture.

Me likey bunches! Eager to see this thing evolve and get built.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What ever you do, don't forget to take pics of this build.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Figured out what material yet?

LOVE the wood bearings!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am still waiting for the -26 degs to be around 75. LOL

I am not sure sickie. Too much presure. LOL Maybe I need a board meeting?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Then it would be hard to concentrate.

Oh wait... not a Bored meeting...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Revs idea sounds even better than mine for sure..
simple but effective.. my addition designer was around alot longer last nite so i didnt get a chance to sketch anything but revs idea is better anyhow


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have my wires setup for my motor tonight. Going to mess with that idea tonight. Also I got an idea from work about the spikes for the center roating thingy. LOL. Here is the picture of that. Going to try to dublicate. I will try not to update this thread too much but will post much of it in my blog. Thanks everyone.


----------

